# Norwegian spy ship "Marjata" deploys to Arctic



## CougarKing (12 Jun 2014)

Doesn't this Norwegian ship look more like an amphib.?

Military.com



> *Cold War-style Spy Games Return to Melting Arctic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jun 2014)

Canada's way ahead of them with our stealthmobile


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jun 2014)

This is what they are replacing, looks like a ship building program that literally ran out of money  halfway through the build!


----------



## Transporter (12 Jun 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> This is what they are replacing, looks like a ship building program that literally ran out of money  halfway through the build!



At least they got a keel in the water. We'd still be debating design and capabilities, not to mention having to navigate procurement incompetence.


----------

